# My first turning on my VERY OWN lathe!!!



## kazuma78 (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally finished my first turning on my new lathe. Its curly koa on a slimline (I know I need better hardware then slimlines but im just getting up and running haha) The lathe was very generously donated by Scott (NYwoodturner). Thank you SO much Scott, cant tell you how much I appreciate it, been wanting one for a really long time and its way better than anything I could have afforded right now! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Good job keep it up. Slimlines is where I started.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome! That's a grand slam especially for a first turn. Your life is ruined now for sure does your wife know you keeping a mistress in the garage?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Awesome! That's a grand slam especially for a first turn. Your life is ruined now for sure does your wife know you keeping a mistress in the garage?


She helped me put it together... I don't think she knew what she was getting herself into haha

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 9, 2014)

That's awesome, Josh! Congrats to the new lathe. You're heading down a slippery slope and will never recover.....LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

Woo hoo, your off and running now! That was a heck of a gift Scott!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats ! Your desire for more wood will increase ten fold ! Hope to see that Manz Burl cap turned


----------



## BarbS (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice lathe! and work! Oh, you're in for So much fun.....


----------



## Sprung (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on getting a lathe! Nice work on the pen! And awesome gesture and gift, Scott!

Great post all-around!


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats man, that pen looks great.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2014)

Great job on the pen! Congrats on the lathe... Heck of a deal!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Way to go, Josh.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 10, 2014)

Josh, great looking pen! Your life, as you know, it is over. Throw away your square and tape measure. You are a turner now! When you are ready to start making calls, let me (us) know. There are lots of guys here to help you feed your addiction. 

Scott, good on you! You never have to look very far to find a class act on this sight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Way cool Josh. On the pen and the lathe.

Ray


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 10, 2014)

Way to go Scott as well. Maybe a new website...woodbarter spouse support group.org??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2014)

Gdurfey said:


> Way to go Scott as well. Maybe a new website...woodbarter spouse support group.org??


Haha - It would probably have s similar number of members and twice the number of posts

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea, but that site would still have a dislike button.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

nice pen.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2014)

Very cool! The lathe went to the right person, enjoy it. The thing that's cool about turning and working on a lathe is wood is everywhere, and it's free, you just have to look for it. And you can complete a project relatively quickly. Your off to a good start, let the journey begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Looking forward to getting some stuff turned and posting pictures. Its a lot of fun! Hopefully I get enough time to turn everything I want to get turned!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! Looking forward to getting some stuff turned and posting pictures. Its a lot of fun!
> 
> Hopefully I get enough time to turn everything I want to get turned!


 That'll never happen ..............but here's to having fun trying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2014)

Did you get your chuck yet?


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Did you get your chuck yet?


Yep! I got it in the mail right before the 4 day weekend this weekend so I chucked up a piece of spalted poplar and drilled the grub screw hole into a piece of cherry. Im hoping to get home from our LA trip in time Monday to get at least one bowl turned. I have to go out to the field both this coming week and the next week so I wont get much turning time in during that time frame so I want to get some in before I have to leave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations; that's what I call a great start. Keep that pen and treasure it. Nicely done....."one good turn deserves another"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 16, 2014)

Josh, great looking pen. The wood is to die for. Looks like your finish is nice, too.

Sorry to be the spoiler here, but dude, where's your facemask? Don't underestimate what can go wrong with just a little old pen. ANYTHING that flies off that blank at those rpms will smart. And I know you're wearing glasses, but a small chunk can easily get under them and get you in the eye. Please start wearing one...or you may not need to as some point.

Nice of Scott to donate a lathe to you! That's gotta be some good karma right there.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 16, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Josh, great looking pen. The wood is to die for. Looks like your finish is nice, too.
> 
> Sorry to be the spoiler here, but dude, where's your facemask? Don't underestimate what can go wrong with just a little old pen. ANYTHING that flies off that blank at those rpms will smart. And I know you're wearing glasses, but a small chunk can easily get under them and get you in the eye. Please start wearing one...or you may not need to as some point.
> 
> Nice of Scott to donate a lathe to you! That's gotta be some good karma right there.


Yeah I know I need to get one. I was planning on it but kind of forgot. Getting ready to put in an order to get a drill chuck so I might order one at the same time. Any suggestions on brand? Something that will hold up if something bigger from a bowl comes apart on the lathe?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Yeah I know I need to get one. I was planning on it but kind of forgot. Getting ready to put in an order to get a drill chuck so I might order one at the same time. Any suggestions on brand? Something that will hold up if something bigger from a bowl comes apart on the lathe?


You can get a cheap one at the home depot, they work and you can get replacement shields for them there as well. Mine has taken several direct hits and saved me. I was going to get a better one and thought I'll just use this cheap one for awhile. But it has worked well, it's adjustable and comfortable, and I've just grown to like it. I can even wear my glasses under it and It's still comfortable. I think the brand was msc, about 20 or 30 bucks. Better than nothing.


----------

